# balloon,s when fishing???



## mcbig1 (Sep 25, 2008)

hey guys, I,ve never used a balloon while fishing in saltwater. they do it all the time here in ga. striper fishing in freshwater. I,m thinking it,s probably better using in the bay or a real slack incoming tide on the beach ,but I,m not sure .dont mean to sound dumb I just dont know.
Any help would be many thanks!!!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Have used them drift-fishing for King and Shark, to get the bait away from the boat a bit.



mcbig1 said:


> hey guys, I,ve never used a balloon while fishing in saltwater. they do it all the time here in ga. striper fishing in freshwater. I,m thinking it,s probably better using in the bay or a real slack incoming tide on the beach ,but I,m not sure .dont mean to sound dumb I just dont know.
> Any help would be many thanks!!!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Balloons inthe Surf*

I use a float rig called the 'Cajun Thunder', but not a balloon. It will suspend a rather large bait as well as cause a commotion to attract fish when jerked. JMHO. C2


----------

